# New Web Site Banner For The Edinburgh Inn



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm currently redesigning the web pages for The Edinburgh Inn.

Here is a link to the new banner I am developing. Banner Test Page

Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice. It makes me want to put on some casual clothes and talk about christianity, merely. The God who is there.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't know. It doesn't seem homey enough. It's not inviting to me. Too big.


----------



## Sonoftheday (Mar 31, 2008)

It looks nice, less bland that the old one. The only problem is as mentioned by Ivan, its too big. It causes me to have to scroll to the right to see the rest of it. This could be because of the size it is on the test page or whatever though. 


Is it possible to download the MP3s rather than streaming on line via M3U?? It is very seldom that I am able to sit down at my computer to listen to anything, but I have an MP3 player that seldom leaves my side.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 31, 2008)

Sonoftheday said:


> It looks nice, less bland that the old one. The only problem is as mentioned by Ivan, its too big. It causes me to have to scroll to the right to see the rest of it. This could be because of the size it is on the test page or whatever though.
> 
> 
> Is it possible to download the MP3s rather than streaming on line via M3U?? It is very seldom that I am able to sit down at my computer to listen to anything, but I have an MP3 player that seldom leaves my side.



Thanks for the feedback. How much bigger is the banner than your screen? Do you have to scroll like another 1/4 page?

Here are two workarounds for downloading the mp3s for now. (Part of the redesign will be to add direct links to the mp3 files so that they can be downloaded).

For volumes 1 & 2 you can right click the m3u files and save them to your computer then open them with a text reader (such as "Notepad"), then you will see the direct path to the mp3 files.

For volumes 3-7 you can enter Index of /Edinburgh/vol3 into your browser and it will take you to the Index page for that volume where you can then right click and download the files. (Note: be sure to capatalize the "E" in Edinburgh and just change the number after "vol" to 3 - 7 to access the individual Index pages). Hope that all makes sense.


----------



## Sonoftheday (Mar 31, 2008)

Its actually less than a Quarter of a page that I have to scroll over. It could very well be the settings on this computer I know too little about this kind of thing.

Thanks for the advice on downloading, Im gonna try to download them today.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 31, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> I'm currently redesigning the web pages for The Edinburgh Inn.
> 
> Here is a link to the new banner I am developing. Banner Test Page
> 
> Any feedback is appreciated.



Looks more like Chester than Edinburgh.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 31, 2008)

joshua said:


> James, it looks nice. The place where you have letters, if you'd prefer to work in a nice, earthy, grain background pick (as opposed to a solid color), *I may have some different pics you could work in*? It looks good as is, though!



Thanks, brother. That would be great! I'm having a terrible time coming up with a picture that fits the idea of an old world style inn.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 31, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Looks more like Chester than Edinburgh.



Now this is specific feedback. Thank you! 

Can you give some examples of what would look like Edinburgh? I'm swinging in the dark here, as I've rarely been outside the State of Virginia and never outside the U.S., much less an exotic place such as Edinburgh.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 31, 2008)

joshua said:


> James, do you have Yahoo Messenger? It's the easiest way to send you pictures



Nope, but I suppose it's not a big deal to set up an account though. I'll let you know when I have it working.

Thanks!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Josh,

Got the Yahoo Messenger account set up. Send away, Josh, send away.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 31, 2008)

Looks good. 

Pour me a pint, 

book me a room, 

and let's talk!


----------



## jambo (Mar 31, 2008)

Speaking as an Edinburgh man the style of the picture more reflects Tudor England rather than Edinburgh. To have a web site under that title discussing Christianty how about a picture of John Knox's house such as 

http://www.edinphoto.org.uk/0_buildings_g/0_buildings_-_john_knox_house_-_harding.jpg 

John Knox was a very affable character always willing to discuss Christainity especially with his neighbour Queen Mary who lived just further down the hill.


----------



## reformedman (Mar 31, 2008)

jambo's picture is great
not sure about the word "mere" before Christianity, though.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Mar 31, 2008)

If someone wants to redesign




for me (for free) let me know! I need a new look too! 

I will credit you at the bottom with an email link for further buisness. 

If interested: [email protected]


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 31, 2008)

reformedman said:


> not sure about the word "mere" before Christianity, though.



We're trying to communicate that Christianity is something that should be part of everyday life and that discussing doctrine and how it applies to our modern situations is somethings every Christians should regularly participate in. I.E. You don't have to be a theologian to discuss and benefit from the discussion of God's Word. And it is a takeoff on C. S. Lewis' book of the same title.

Do you think is has a negative or derogatory connotation?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 31, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Looks more like Chester than Edinburgh.
> ...



Go into Google images and type Edinburgh. A picture of Edinburgh castle would be good (or something along those lines).

Like you, I rarely leave Ulster, and have never been outside the UK or Ireland.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 31, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...



This one's nice:

Edinburgh Castle, Edinburgh, Scotland Photographic Print by Kindra Clineff at AllPosters.com


----------



## jaybird0827 (Mar 31, 2008)

I _like_ it (option "B"). I think it's a very pleasing look.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for the PM, James. I'll try to be a little more clear about what I'm talking about in my earlier post. 

I got the impression that you were looking for a painting/photo/picture that presents a "neigborhood" atmosphere, a place that is inviting and somewhat casual or a place where folk can sit down with a pint and enjoy good conservation. That's not what I'm feeling when I look at the present offering. Quite the opposite. *For me*, it looks like a place that I would not want to visit. 

When you first asked for help in finding a proper representation I did some looking and found nothing I liked. Either what I found was imposing or inappropriate. It's the kind of thing that I know what I'm looking when I see it. 

If I could draw I'd show you what I mean.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 31, 2008)

It's not bad but it's a bit too blocky for me. I would knock out the background of that image you're using so you could integrate the Inn into a picture where you don't have to worry about the sky. I've also never been a big fan of really big fonts that take up the whole screen. I'm not sure what I would recommend. I'm sort of a few trick pony that sort of duplicates a few design ideas each and every time. I don't always know what to do but I'm not sure I like what you've done.

All that said, it's not terrible and could work for some but it just doesn't work for me.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 31, 2008)

Ivan said:


> I got the impression that you were looking for a painting/photo/picture that presents a "neigborhood" atmosphere, a place that is inviting and somewhat casual or a place where folk can sit down with a pint and enjoy good conservation.



That's exactly what I'm looking for, but my Yahoo, Google, etc. searches have been fruitless. 

I'm thinking of "commissioning" a piece from the Art Dept. at my daughter's college. Though for budget reasons this is a last resort.

Thanks for the input!

Blessings,


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the input. It is helping more than you could know.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 31, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> That's exactly what I'm looking for, but my Yahoo, Google, etc. searches have been fruitless.



There has *GOT* to be something out there on the Net!



> I'm thinking of "commissioning" a piece from the Art Dept. at my daughter's college. Though for budget reasons this is a last resort.



That's an option. Wish I could draw. No budding or old artists on PB?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 31, 2008)

Ivan said:


> There has *GOT* to be something out there on the Net!



Well, like you said, I'll know it when I see it and I just ain't seen it yet.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 31, 2008)

how 'bout this?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 1, 2008)

Hmmmm, Josh. Put a couple of cigar smoking TRs in there and we might be onto something.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Ivan (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 1, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Hmmmm, Josh. Put a couple of cigar smoking TRs in there and we might be onto something.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 1, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm, Josh. Put a couple of cigar smoking TRs in there and we might be onto something.



Looks like a bunch of old guys watching Tiger Woods on TV.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 1, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm, Josh. Put a couple of cigar smoking TRs in there and we might be onto something.



 I really don't know if a true TR would wear flip-flops.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Apr 1, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> I really don't know if a true TR would wear flip-flops.



The TR do not where thongs.


----------

